# Homemade Blood Tracking chemical solution??



## Glenn (Oct 20, 2004)

Ya'll know that Tinks Bloodhound or the Blueblood tracker spray stuff??

I know one chemical agent in it is peroxide but what is use to make the blood turn blue? I been looking on some forensic sites but can't figure out what is used in the solution.

Anyone ever made any? :


----------



## reylamb (Oct 20, 2004)

I have always used straight peroxide, but could it be food coloring maybe?


----------



## Glenn (Oct 20, 2004)

Could be food coloring I don't know?

I think it is some kind of chemical reactions that turns the blood blue though because the to products on the market (tinks and blueblood) have to mix together before use.

I am going to go buy a bottle of peroxide and put a kit together for trailing. Might have came in handy last weekend


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 20, 2004)

I tried some back yonder when it first came out.We tracked a deer at night and lost blood.When I sprayed that stuff everything it got on light up.Could not tell which way the deer went.We had to come back the next morning.I called the company and they said it was a bad batch.So I got a free bottle and have yet to use it.


----------



## deerking (Oct 20, 2004)

Luminol..........look under forensic/crime scene investigation.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 20, 2004)

Yep that is it...  Thanks Deer King


----------



## JerryC (Oct 20, 2004)

Here's a good article on how it works:
http://people.howstuffworks.com/luminol2.htm
-JerryC


----------



## GAGE (Oct 21, 2004)

Although all the womens characters are hot, CSI in Vegas is the best I think!   I really like Marg Helgenburger?


----------



## 7 Mag (Oct 21, 2004)

Not to get side-tracked off the message subject, but I'm with you Gage. Marg Helgenburger


----------



## reylamb (Oct 21, 2004)

I personally can not stand Caruso in CSI Miami.  He overacts in a bad way.

I still think you could just add blue food coloring to peroxide and get the same effect as the Tink's stuff at a fraction of the cost.


----------

